# Wheel chair access in Benidorm



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

hi there
does any one out there know if the busses in Benidorm are accessible for wheel chair users and also can you take pets on public transport, in france last year it was possible to take dogs on busses but not trains but they had to be in a dog bag or carrier
hope you can help 
Edd


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Wheel chair access excellent - don't forget its the disability scooter capital of Europe!

No pets on public transport. Don't know about guide dogs etc.


----------

